# mealworm life cycle



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

well if people wondered what mealworms turn into/start as :?: heres a few pics of start to finish. i was curious so decided to let me grow

mealworm to cocoon to ??









then you get these little guys


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

haha ive always wanted to know but not been as daring, i just feed the cocooned version to my crickets who eat them up!!!

dont like meal worms but prefer them to waxworms.


----------

